# Todays haul



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Details here...

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?p=193943#poststop


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Very impressive...nice stash there...those Olivas are the best kept secret


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Sweet!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice--

are you sharing????-LOL


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice haul!! Lots of Oliva goodness


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

LkyLindy said:


> Nice--
> 
> are you sharing????-LOL


MINE! MINE! MINE! all MINE! :biggrin:


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice pickups....I have been thinking of getting one of those Oliva samplers...


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Good deal, nice pickup!


----------



## Petite_Flavored_Sweetie (Feb 5, 2008)

very pretty!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

DOZER said:


> MINE! MINE! MINE! all MINE! :biggrin:


:dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble: i love cigar ****
they will be in somebodies bomb.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Oliva's=:dribble:


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Nice pickups Dozer!!!


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

How are the Serie G Cammys ? It seems like all everyone talks about is the Maduro which I have had.


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

great pick up
nothing wrong with a little man-cigar love 
its a good thing


----------



## slkr4life (Nov 9, 2007)

Man that sampler looks great. I love the S's we got in the military bomb. I have shared quite a few and everyone really digs them. Quickly becoming a big fan of Oliva. Great haul, Enjoy!


----------



## danashan (Jul 30, 2007)

Wingfan13 said:


> How are the Serie G Cammys ? It seems like all everyone talks about is the Maduro which I have had.


My goto cameroon. Sweet, spicy with recognizable G series core flavors. Awesome with sweet coffee (like a latte). I smoked a box of robustos and now getting through box of belicoso. I think robusto had more defined cameroon flavor which I like. Next time I will get corona size.


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

danashan said:


> My goto cameroon. Sweet, spicy with recognizable G series core flavors. Awesome with sweet coffee (like a latte). I smoked a box of robustos and now getting through box of belicoso. I think robusto had more defined cameroon flavor which I like. Next time I will get corona size.


Thanks. I just added them to my list. They sound like my kind of cigar.


----------



## Giak (Sep 13, 2007)

Very impressive haul bro!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

dravensghost said:


> great pick up
> nothing wrong with a little man-cigar love
> its a good thing


N.A.M.C.L.A.??? :huh::baffled:


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

DOZER said:


> N.A.M.C.L.A.??? :huh::baffled:


Haha nice. Let's start that association up! Sad thing is, we'd probably get persecuted worse than N.A.M.B.L.A. with all the damn smoke nazis out there :angry:

never seen Oliva G cammies before!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Great pick-up of Olivas!! I love their sampler :dribble:


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

Oh man, I've been eyeing that Oliva sampler pack for awhile now. You gotta tell me how it is.


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

Awesome cigar ****!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice pick up.


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

Nice pickup. There are deals out there if you can find them.


----------



## Cameroon-swoon-cl (Apr 19, 2007)

Ooh - Serie G Cameroon. I love those. Nice hit.


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

Nice haul!! Those series G are great!!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Nice haul - I love cigar pr0n!


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Ha! You got yours before I got mine! No fair!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

JohnRider said:


> Ha! You got yours before I got mine! No fair!


Neener, neener, neener I must be closer than you!


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

100% beautiful. Someone hand me a towel so I can clean the drool off of my keyboard.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

awsome pick up


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Excellent pick-up! Very tasty sticks.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

DOZER said:


> Neener, neener, neener I must be closer than you!


Got mine today! I dove into the sampler and lit the Special S. Great cigar!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

JohnRider said:


> Got mine today! I dove into the sampler and lit the Special S. Great cigar!


I torched a tubo today with my coffee.


----------

